# Need help about navigation



## Torsen (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello,

I have a problem with Mini.
We stay in Thailand, and no have any Mini with a working Navigation.
I looking for a DVD navigation but no have for the southeast asia.

I think it will be possible to put a dvd from a E60 or E90.

I would like to have help about this.

Thank you for your answer...

Vin : TV07447


----------

